# 2 Avros Ansons landed together



## sunny91 (Apr 1, 2008)

Sunny


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow cant beleive he got them down


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 1, 2008)

That was quite the feat. But how did he fly "using the flight controls of the upper aircraft and the engines of the lower"? One speed setting I guess?

Oh sweet irony... hit by a bus.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 1, 2008)

Cool. I knew of this event but this is the first time I've seen the film, thanks Sunny!


----------

